# Pics of my '02 M3 Cabrio



## ///Milien (Jun 7, 2002)

Here are some photos of M3 Cabrio. It's a 2002, Titanium Silver with light grey leather interior, with all options except for HK, Nav and SMG II. Let me know what you think. Current mods so far - ACS Type III | ACS Front Strut Brace | Alpine 7894 CD/MP3?XM Satellite Radio | MB Quart 6.5 QSD | MB Quart PSD 210 | JL Audio (2) x 8W3D6 | JL Audio 500/5 Amp | OEM Aluminum Pedal/E-brake Set

Future mods - SSK (either ACS or RE), RD Sways, HR Coilovers, ACS Exhaust, Dinan Software, Titanium Silver Headlight trim, Painted Ambers.


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice touch on the M logo on top of the windshield.:thumb:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

So THAT'S what I look like all dressed up! :thumb:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Clem will like this car :thumb:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Lookin' sharp! :thumb:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Starting to like all of the silver/grey combinations that I've seen. Very sophisticated and subtle look.:thumb:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## ///Milien (Jun 7, 2002)

*Thanks for the compliments*

Still working on a few more mods for the car - next up is the ACS CF Front Spoiler with the mini strut bars. I have the titanium silver headlight trim installed now. Once the spoiler in on, I will post some more photos. Audio system - subwoofer will be redone at the beginning of July, going with a fiberglass enclosure.

///M.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Thanks for the compliments*



///Milien said:


> *Still working on a few more mods for the car - next up is the ACS CF Front Spoiler with the mini strut bars. I have the titanium silver headlight trim installed now. Once the spoiler in on, I will post some more photos. Audio system - subwoofer will be redone at the beginning of July, going with a fiberglass enclosure.
> 
> ///M. *


Milien . . . your car is so hot . . . it doesn't need any more mods !!


----------



## bimmaboy (Jul 11, 2002)

I just registered to say --> what a beauty!!!!!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Thanks for the compliments*



///Milien said:


> *Still working on a few more mods for the car - next up is the ACS CF Front Spoiler with the mini strut bars. I have the titanium silver headlight trim installed now. Once the spoiler in on, I will post some more photos. Audio system - subwoofer will be redone at the beginning of July, going with a fiberglass enclosure.
> 
> ///M. *


Hot as hell! :thumbup:


----------

